# Lionel Whistle Controller



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi All you Lionel experts,


Anyone know if I can use the Lionel #167 Whistle Controller to ring the Bell on a K Line or Weaver Locomotive, equipped with TMCC and Railsounds, But running in Conventional Mode using a Lionel ZW? The whistle button on the ZW activates the whistle, but I'd also like to hear the bell ring. If not the 167 what rings the bell in conventional mode?

Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

So you want to use 50 year technology with modern electronics?

I discourge the use of the selenuim disc with any modern electronics.
It is not to say it will not work but look at the expense if it is damaged. Use a modern bell button or make one. Seach l button and gunrunner John has a good thread.


One thread with info


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

T Man,
I 'm not planning on building a system around the old Lionel electric. I'm interesting in just testing out the bell feature. My plan is to get the Lionel Cab 2 and use the Command Control for the system.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wire it in backwards to ring the bell.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Areizman

Could you explain a bit more. Wire a pushbutton to what terminals.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I think he's saying reverse the wires from the ZW to the track. The whistle button should now activate the bell. I've seen this behavior on Lionel locomotives.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll try that and see if it rings. Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Note that PW transformer whistle circuits require some current in the circuit to operate properly. They were designed with the thinking that there would be a running train load on the transformer.

Note that if the whistle works on that TMCC engine, I can assure you that the bell will too, it's all the same sound package.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks 

I did upgrade the ZW with New Diodes, with the expectation of using it as my Power Supply when I get the Legacy CAB-2 System.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You will most certainly want better circuit protection than the PW ZW breaker provides, a fast acting circuit breaker or fuse for the track feed will keep your electronics safer. Also, a TVS diode across the track feeds is a very good idea when running command stuff.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The whistle controller has two wires. Connect one to the transformer the other to the center-rail. Press the button if the whistle blows reverse the wires and the bell should ring instead.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks John,
What kind of a diode is a TVS? I did plan to put circuit breakers on the track feeds from the ZW.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Patrick1544 said:


> Thanks John,
> What kind of a diode is a TVS? I did plan to put circuit breakers on the track feeds from the ZW.


Patrick,
I have a Lionel bottom if you want it let me know free for you!
Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here you go, this is the TVS diode that I use for my protection duties, it's sized for the voltages you'll encounter with O-scale AC trains.

TVS Bi-Polar 1500W 36V Diode


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

AG,
Are you talking about a push button for the whistle/ Bell?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

John
Thanks for the part #. So the way I'm understanding this, I put a circuit breaker or fuse inline with the track feeds. And then parallel the diode also on the same feed. Am I correct?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Patrick1544 said:


> AG,
> Are you talking about a push button for the whistle/ Bell?


yes! is a black plastic box with a bottom that say Lionel.
AG.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

AG216'

Thanks for the offer. If its just a push button and nothing else, I have a lot of those around. I can always wire one up. 
Thank you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The TVS protection diode goes across the track power feed from hot to common.


----------

